# Covering around my screen on my false wall



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I have some questions about covering the area around the main screen hole. A friend told me to use black Guilford of Maine fabric, but I'm unsure of the best way to do it. Originally I was going to build 4 separate panels and screw them onto the way from behind. I really don't want to do that because I want it to look clean without seams. 

Another plan is to staple a full piece wall to wall and ceiling to floor then cut out the center. 

Please advice how how you would do it or have done this. Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I have some questions about covering the area around the main screen hole. A friend told me to use black Guilford of Maine fabric, but I'm unsure of the best way to do it. Originally I was going to build 4 separate panels and screw them onto the way from behind. I really don't want to do that because I want it to look clean without seams.
> 
> Another plan is to staple a full piece wall to wall and ceiling to floor then cut out the center.
> 
> ...


I would make some panels (like you were going to make for absorption, and leave out the insulation)... Then wrap in GOM, or velvet. You can then attach the panels with velcro or magnets to the screen frame.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If not an AT screen with speakers behind you will need to use Guilford FR701 series. Black is good. Best way to do it IMO is to make 4 'speaker grilles' and velcro them on. That leaves access to the rear an option.

2 tall ones left and right of the screen stage to ceiling and 2 more screen width to go above and below the screen. That's as close to seamless as you'll get.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

bpape said:


> If not an AT screen with speakers behind you will need to use Guilford FR701 series. Black is good. Best way to do it IMO is to make 4 'speaker grilles' and velcro them on. That leaves access to the rear an option. 2 tall ones left and right of the screen stage to ceiling and 2 more screen width to go above and below the screen. That's as close to seamless as you'll get.


Thanks!! That's probably what I'll do.


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

bpape said:


> If not an AT screen with speakers behind you will need to use Guilford FR701 series. Black is good. Best way to do it IMO is to make 4 'speaker grilles' and velcro them on. That leaves access to the rear an option. 2 tall ones left and right of the screen stage to ceiling and 2 more screen width to go above and below the screen. That's as close to seamless as you'll get.



It will actually be a AR screen made by Jamestown Screens.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either way AT or not it still works well. My comment was more if the speakers were not behind the screen that only GOM would work, not Velvet as it will kill the highs from the speakers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> It will actually be a AR screen made by Jamestown Screens.


The outer part will not make a difference whether it is AT material or not as unless you are putting speakers behind it. The GOM that Bryan suggested is a good way to go... The only reason to go otherwise are: 1: you can find some black material locally, 2: you want the blackest material possible. If you want the blackest possible (to match your screen frame edge), I would go with velvet. The one big thing about GOM is it is fire treated material where a local fabric store will not be, but you can buy something like this to treat it (I have not tried this though).


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> The outer part will not make a difference whether it is AT material or not as unless you are putting speakers behind it. The GOM that Bryan suggested is a good way to go... The only reason to go otherwise are: 1: you can find some black material locally, 2: you want the blackest material possible. If you want the blackest possible (to match your screen frame edge), I would go with velvet. The one big thing about GOM is it is fire treated material where a local fabric store will not be, but you can buy something like this to treat it (I have not tried this though).


I do plan on putting the speakers behind the screen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> I do plan on putting the speakers behind the screen.


I meant behind the access panels on the sides. :T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Then velvet will not work. You will want to look into GOM Fr701 series fabric.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bpape said:


> Then velvet will not work. You will want to look into GOM Fr701 series fabric.


I agree... Velvet is only good where the speakers will not be behind them. If the speakers are to be behind the AT screen, but not behind the access panels then you can look at using velvet. :T:T


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I agree... Velvet is only good where the speakers will not be behind them. If the speakers are to be behind the AT screen, but not behind the access panels then you can look at using velvet. :T:T


If the speakers are going to be directly behind the screen, could I use drywall to cover the rest ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> If the speakers are going to be directly behind the screen, could I use drywall to cover the rest ?


Sure, but how will you gain access to the rear?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Either through an small access door from the room next to the theater or I was considering putting the screen on a hinge.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dream Theater said:


> Either through an small access door from the room next to the theater or I was considering putting the screen on a hinge.


If you go the hinge route... I would try it before you drywall the side panels (in case it doesn't work correctly).


----------

